# Prednisolone/Prednisone : are they interchangeable???



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

dear all

my clinic cfc in cape town prescribed steroids (at my request since i had been on them in uk for previous 4 cycles).  however i realized that it was prednisone that they gave me in south africa.  i am about to run out.  consultant in uk wants me to stay on it.  i have a supply of prednisolone at home (from previous cycles).  apparently prednisone not used anymore in uk.  are the 2 medications interchangeable  is the same dossage used  does anyone have any info on this
i shall also ask both my clinics today.

good luck to everyone in their treatment


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

To my knowledge it is the same drug one is the US version, perhaps ring your pharmacist and ask for more detail. Good luck
L xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Have responded to your same post on Peer Support...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72541.0

Although they are similar I wouldn't interchange them as the compounds may vary. Also, I wouldn't advise you take previously prescribed drugs, only take the most recently prescribed.

I would recommend you speak directly with your consultant as they will be able to provide you professional advise which we can not and should not do 

Good luck
Natasha


----------

